# Do Scorpions Sleep?



## 8ball (Jun 21, 2006)

I alway's see my scorpions all bunched up in the daytime with they're leg's and tail's all closed in, are they sleeping?


----------



## Synergy (Jun 21, 2006)

All living things have to sleep sometime right ?


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 21, 2006)

Scorpions are supposed to enter a sleep state...I've never been able to get hold of the paper where the behaviours explained though.


----------



## ectic (Jun 21, 2006)

The Other day my female C. Vittattus was just looking to be dead hanging halfway down her vertical hiding. I got out my tweezer and try to move it then it start being active! Got scared on that one. It really look like it failed from the vertical bark whilke sleeping.


----------



## Thiscordia (Jun 21, 2006)

I think that they do sleep 
I have alwayz been curious about this: What scorpions is the most active scorpion during the day?  I know scorpions are nocturnal but there must be at least 1 specie that its active during the day and sleeps at night or at least very active during the day and not so active at night? Anyone knows?


----------



## Scarp172 (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't say it goes for the entire species, but my particular H. Arizonensis has taken to doing all his "work" during the day and hanging out in his burrow at night.  He's usually looking for a meal when I get up in the morning.  But this one's an odd fellow at any rate 

But perhaps these articles might help, they're on sleep states in invertebrates in general tested on drosphilia.
Article 1
Article 2


----------



## Gigas (Jun 21, 2006)

Synergy said:
			
		

> All living things have to sleep sometime right ?


Sleep has been thought to be a psychological occurance in most higher order animals, i would like to account it as "Resting" in inverts


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 21, 2006)

thats a good question, id agree with Gigus as they are more in a resting state, but i dont know for sure


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 21, 2006)

Thiscordia said:
			
		

> I know scorpions are nocturnal but there must be at least 1 specie that its active during the day and sleeps at night or at least very active during the day and not so active at night? Anyone knows?


i'm no expert by far, but i would say this is unlikely.  if it was sleeping at night while many other creatures become active, it would be more open to attacks, or else constantly disturbed by others that were out and about.  i'm sure they sometimes come out in the day for random reasons, if they are really hungry and sense a possible meal within reach, fix their scrape/hide, etc.  but staying out too long in the sun could lead to overheating/desiccation, and open them up for attacks of day time predators with sharp vision.


----------



## Prymal (Jun 21, 2006)

While diurnal surface activity has been rarely reported among scorpions, several species have been observed to forage and travel during the day. Parabuthus villosus is one such scorpion.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 21, 2006)

if im not mistaken Scorpio maurus is a day hunter..at least in the wild


----------



## Ryan C. (Jun 21, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> While diurnal surface activity has been rarely reported among scorpions, several species have been observed to forage and travel during the day. Parabuthus villosus is one such scorpion.


Hey Luc,

Isn't A.p.pococki diurnally active for the most part also? 


Thanks,
Ryan


----------

